# My new clean coupe=)



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

My new clean '92 Coupe

Finally have a shell I like well enough to put all my parts onto. Since I've gone through 3 in the time of putting all this together.=) Don't mind all the other cars...fathers day get together.

Passenger side shot









Drivers side shot









Z32 Brakes









Freshly powdercoated subframe







[/QUOTE]

Cleanest wheel well I've ever seen. Whole underside of the car looks like this :shock:


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Here's my build list for it too. 

SOHC motor: 
T3/T04E 50 trim (looking into PK GT35 though) 
JGS Manifold 
JGS Wastegate 
JGS BOV 
Custom Sheet metal intake manifold 
Emissions removed 
Espelir JGT500 Exhaust 

Built Spare Blockawaiting cash flow 
Arias Pistons 
Crower Rods 
Clevite Bearings 
PDM Cam or JWT 

Fuel and Ignition Control: 
AEM EMS w/Map Sensor 
720cc Injectors 
MSD 6a Ignition 
MSD Blaster 2 Coil 

Drivetrain: 
Heavy Duty Pressure Plate 
Custom Kevlar Clutch 
VLSD 
C's Short Shifter 

Suspension: 
D2 Coilovers 7/5 w/ Pillowball mounts 
SPL Tension Rods 
SPL Traction Rods 
SPL Toe Rods 
SPL Rear Upper Control Arms 
Tein Inner/Outer Tie Rods 
Whiteline Adjustable Sway Bars 
Boxed/Welded LCA 
ES Bushing Set to cover parts that the rest doesn't cover 
ES Subframe Bushings 
Custom Nismo Power Bar type tension rod bracket 
New Front Lower Control Arms w/ ES Poly Bushing 

Interior: 
Momo Monte Carlo Wheel 
Sentra B13 or B15 seats(have both, haven't decided which to use) 

Footwork: 
5Zigen FN01R-C 17x8 35 offset w/ 215/45 F 235/45 R


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

looks clean.. u got a big project ahead of u. good luck with it.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That really is a CLEAN car.. geezus, a big to-do list too. Looks like you're gonna have fun with that thing. Good luck!


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm not too worried about it=) It'll be well worth it in the end.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sweet project ya got goin on there! Should keep ya busy for a while. 

Keep up posted on the progress of this, I'm very interested to see how it turns up, considering the list of parts you're putting into it.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Well...on this turbo I'm hoping for 400-425 rwhp @ 20 lbs. On the GT35 somwhere around 600 rwhp. That is after my built block is complete. On the stock block I probably won't push over about 15 lbs, which should be in the 350 rwhp neighborhood.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

that is by far the cleanest car ive ever seen....considering it was made in 1989 


i cant wait to see it progress


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Bling blang. Very nice. Can't wait to see how the project turns out.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

These are pics of the suspension on the old red car (in background), much dirtier.=( New front lower control arms(with poly bushings) were added to this, as well as rear that were boxed on the bottom and powdercoated black.(with poly bushings)


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Pictures after todays progress...

Completed drivers corner










Clean diff cover=)










Rear spindles put together, will be installed on subframe tomorrow


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Finally, progress pics

Passenger Front Shot










More Subframe Pics


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That subframe is NIIICE.. keep us updated with the work you do as you go along, it's pretty cool to see the progress. gives us a bigger shot too, with more of the car in it so we can compare! :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

MAN I really can't wait to see the end product. Nice work so far.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks guys,

I will keep it posted as I go along, also I try and take a pic set back a little bit too. Hopefully it'll be ready to sit on it's own by this weekend. With the rims and coilovers mounted.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow! I just purchased a '90 fastback and i believe you have just given me my inspiration. Very nice


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i cant beleive after all this, you're still going 4 bolt... i would have gone for a 5 bolt personally.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

You know the only real advantage to having 5 bolt is better rim selection. Since I have a perfectly fine set of rims, and there is a 17x9 +20 rear set available, I really am not sweating it. I can always switch it out later, hubs aren't all that big of a deal to swap. The only way I'd switch to 5 lug is if I found a set of TE37's that I couldn't live without, until that time...I'll live.=)

I understand your view though. For me money is just better spent elsewhere.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

More pics of some of the motor parts...subframe is going together Thursday and the motor is going in tomorrow. Weather permitting on both.

Intercooler, AEM EMS, 50 Trim Turbo, BOV, 720cc Injectors










JGS Blow Off Valve


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't know if I ever put down my power goals so here is what is currently on the agenda.
Stock block on 50 trim:

I'm guessing about 300 rwhp at 15 psi

Built Block on 50 trim:

I'm guessing 400-420 rwhp at 20 psi

Built Block on GT35R:

Hopefully be able to run around 600 rwhp...guessing around 30 or so psi.

I'm going to build 2 blocks...1st mild build....2nd wild build:

I'm thinking this for a budget build. 

Colt Turbo Cam 
Arias 8.8:1 Pistons around 
Eagle Rods w/ARP hardware 
Clevite Bearings 
Mild Port and Polish 
ARP studs 
Gasket Kit 
Machine Work 

That should be around $2000 and should easily hold 400-450 rwhp. Which isn't too shabby. 

Balls out is quite a bit more 

Colt Turbo Cam (custom grind) 
Arias 8.8:1 Pistons around 
Crower Rods or Ti Rods 
Solid Lifter Conversion 
Clevite Bearings 
ARP Studs 
Metal Headgasket 
Port and Polish 
Machine Work 
Everything balanced, hot tanked, etc. 
Possibly Knife Edge Crank 
Si Oversize Valves 
Clevite Guides 
Custom Springs 
Install Oil Piston Squirters 

Should hold just about anything I could throw at it with good tuning...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

makes me wanna sell my car


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Tonight we dropped the motor into the car. It was nice to get that in. Big thanks to Eric (ewittiner) and Brian (civicsi2) for the help the last two days...and Brians's wife for distracting us.=) By the way brian's car drives nice.

There is a broken stud I have to fix on the exhaust side before i can button everything up on it. All the Nismo mounts are installed, just needs to be wired up. Well and the intake and exhaust manifolds put on. Then I can finally start making the intercooler piping for it.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

New updates: 

Custom Intake Manifold




















It'll be polished up a bit before the car gets fired up. At least I'll do my best to. Since it's kinda on the back burner with how much other stuff I have to get done before the 22nd. It's made to work with the stock fuel rail, which frankly...flows plenty.:shock: 

Don't mind the valve cover, it's not the one I'll be using. Boy is is hideous.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Further Away Motor Shot










JGS Log Manifold With Wastegate










Close Up Of JGS Wastegate


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Well I made a descision to skip the turbo I currently own, so the 50 trim is out all together never to even get installed. I'm don't want to keep redoing things so I'm going to just buy the turbo I want now. So I'm picking up a T3/GT40 (same compressor as GT35R). I figure that's capable to get me into the 600's and have reasonably decent spool characteristics. So I'll order it in the next couple of weeks, which detains finishing this project a little, but it'll be worth it. 

That it'll max out the same as my 720's and intercooler...so I'll probably just stop about there with my power desires.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Here's a pic after I started polishing up the manifold. It's going to look awesome. Crappy pic though (camera phone). I've finished the majority of the plenum, but haven't gotten anywhere on the runners.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Before










After


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

New turbo pics...compressor housing still needs to be polished though...


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Here's a better pic of the intake manifold next to the turbo with manifold and wastegate attached.










Also here's a shot of the Venturi's on the inside of the intake manifold.=)


----------



## Sva4g3 (Aug 2, 2005)

Daag, i like it very much, keep it up man. Lookin' forward to seeing the finished product.

-Rob


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I am loving it. Can't wait to see a full sized car shot when it's done.  Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Everyone keeps trying to rush me to finish, and my buddy put it well. he said "just tell everyone perfection takes time, so back off" =)

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

All that hard work looks like its definately going to pay off. Keep us in the loop!


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> Everyone keeps trying to rush me to finish, and my buddy put it well. he said "just tell everyone perfection takes time, so back off" =)
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments.



that reminds me of a saying we have at work "we dont make fast food, we make good food as fast as we can."
great thread


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Some pics of the mounted intercooler

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> Some pics of the mounted intercooler


[/QUOTE]
awesome!!! is it just welded to the back side of the bumper? and what kind is it?

Don


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it cant be welded. its aluminum endtanks on the FMIC and steel on the car...correct?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It certainly looks like it's welded...


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

wildmane said:


> It certainly looks like it's welded...


No, he welded a bracket to the frame and then bolted the intercooler to it. You can see the end of the bolt :crazy:


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> No, he welded a bracket to the frame and then bolted the intercooler to it. You can see the end of the bolt :crazy:


Ding ding ding...what do we have for him Johnny.=)

Yup I welded a 3/4"-1" long nut to the bumper support and the intercooler had spacers for it on each end tank.

It's a JGS Precision Intercooler with a 24x12x2.75 core. I'm really pleased with it. As I have been with everything Lance has made me. It's also an excellent price.

www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

My Innovate LC-1 wideband came in finally. My ball joints are presumed to be in as well, after a long wait. (lots of screw ups on the companies end). Hopefully they got the right ones this time.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

How about a pic that encases all of the car? :thumbup:


----------



## ShizzER (Aug 8, 2005)

I wanna see this espelir exhaust when you get it, very nice work you're doing!


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I can't mount the exhaust until I mount the subframe. Otherwise I've had the exhaust for a year now.=) I had it on the original donor car for a month before getting hit, and really like it.

I'd snap a picture of the whole car, but since from the outside it really doesn't look like much until I drop it off the jackstands and put the front end on. Doesn't look all that much different than the page 1 pics.

I should have the fenders on soon enough though, as I finished the intercooler piping yesterday. So now I just have to do the downpipe and it'll be ready to go, with the exception of lots of wiring.

Suspension will all go on this week, as the SPL bushings come in on Thursday and will be installed on Friday.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

For consistency between forums I have switched my name from thedaddies to veilside180sx since that's what I use on ka-t.org/zilvia.net/freshalloy.com/northwestnissans.com/********.com/etc. So this is what I'll respond to from now on. Just an FYI so everyone knows.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

The ball joints are installed in the lower control arms woohooo. Long dilemna for both my buddy and myself in dealing with the auto parts store that coudln't seem to get it right.

I'll snap pics of that stuff on Friday, when I install them. Along with the whole subframe (including the new SPL solid subframe bushings).


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

All the rear suspension is installed. As well as the wheels. It's ready to be dropped on the ground with the exception of us breaking 2 jacks in the process. Should be running in the next 2 weeks if all goes well.

Have pics but accidently burned the wrong ones on the cd that I burned. So I'll post those later this weekend.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Intercooler piping is finished. It's not the prettiest thing but it'll work for the time being. After playing with aluminum I'll replace it in the long run anyway, because I cheaped out and bought mild steel. I still need to do the downpipe and wastegate dump though, so that's next on the fabrication agenda.

I managed to misplace my rear brakes unfortunately, so I'll track down a set of those from the junkyard this week as well. (to tide me over until I use a set of 300zx ones)

Hopefully we'll get the AEM wired up this week or the following and I can finally start up the car. Woot.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Passenger Side Shot










Drivers Side Shot










Engine Bay Pic


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That's sweet.. are you gonna get the hood and other pieces painted the same gray? Or are you going to re-paint the whole car?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll repaint the front end now, but eventually the whole car. Keeping the same stock color.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Man that is nice. I wish I had some money to do my car up real nice. My Red Dragun project is gonna kick ass once I get the funds!

600rwhp, what are you planning on doing with the car? Drifting it?

Also what does the interior look like?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

The interior is immaculate and stock. It does have a Momo steering wheel and momo shift knob though. The guages will be in the vents. The grey leather back seat is perfect. It currently is in need of front seats. Eventually it'll have a Sparco Fighter, but right now I'm installing a B13 SE-R seat I have for the driver.

The intercooler will be black so you will hardly even know it is there.=)

My car will be built more for Circuit/Track fun, and some drag. I may drift it for kicks but it will never be set up with that in mind.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Ordered a vacuum block to split for the brake booster, fpr, map sensor. Then I'm just going to use a T fitting up front for the throttle body and bov.

Also ordered a 90 degree coupler going between the turbo outlet and the intercooler piping, dang those things aren't cheap. The piping I had wasn't a tight enough radius to do w/o putting it up against the fender wall. Which I didn't like how it looked. So I'll actually install the piping Friday after that shows up. 

When that's complete it's time to install and wire up the new sensors for the AEM. Map, IAT, Knock, and the gauges.(Boost/Oil Pressure for now)

Eventually I'll go through my harness and remove all the useless junk that I no longer need since I've removed so many sensors and stuff. Don't have the time or patience to tackle that right now though. I'll do that when I go through all the hassle of installing a roll cage.

Also when all this comes to fruition I'm going to setup a touchscreen to view/change my AEM's settings so I don't have to carry a laptop with me. It'll replace the current guage cluster similar to the MOTEC. Although it will be color and capable of playing DVD's, etc.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Vacuum block showed up, along with the 90 degree coupler today. So I can finally clear coat the intake manifold and get everything installed for real, permanently. I'll get all the sensors plugged in today and wire up all the basic accessories, but not the AEM yet.
The intercooler piping can be hooked up permanently too, had to switch bumper supports so I have to reweld the intercooler mounts too.

I'm also going to pick up a half gallon of PPG paint to spray the front end. Which will be really nice to have done too.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

FMIC Front Shot










Hot side piping










Cold Side piping


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks very nice! I dunno if it's the angle or what, but the hotside piping, where it bends to feed into the intercooler, looks like it's crimped?  

I doubt it is, it just looks really funky with that angle..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Looks very nice! I dunno if it's the angle or what, but the hotside piping, where it bends to feed into the intercooler, looks like it's crimped?
> 
> I doubt it is, it just looks really funky with that angle..



I'm going to guess it's silicone... As a heat insulator maybe?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

90 degree silicione coupler for piping to turbo. It's a poor angle for the picture, it's not really crimped.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Man that is so nice... I am still sacing up for my project, only about another 10 grand to go lol.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Good luck with that saving action.=)

I picked up a Z32 1 1/16th Master cylinder to fill the void the previous one left.=) I would love to pick up a Z32 brake booster as well though, but it's fine for right now.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Some pics of what I installed today.




























I also bled the brakes today. Will be very nice to have good fluid and brakes.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wrong pics? =P Don't see anything installed in your interior..


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Correct pics, you just have an uneducated eye.=)

That is a B13 SE-R seat on the drivers side.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I read brakes, I was expecting some brake pics.  

Nice job anyway though!


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh the brakes are pictured earlier in the thread. I just bled the new Z32 master cylinder and all 4 with ATE Super Blue.

Here's a pic on the ground. Crappy pic, but will give an idea of ride height.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Got tire rub?


Looks good, just if you hit a bump I think you would get some rubbage.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope no rubbage. I ran that setup on my previous vehicle as well, so that won't be a problem. I do need to roll fenders like I had it on the old one though.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I did the unbelievable today. I purchased a GP Sports G Sonic Replica kit today. I wouldn't of purchased a copy if I didn't know I would wind up trashing it or something. We'll see how well it fits when I get a chance to put it on...

Will take pics later as well.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Side shot with the side skirt placed on, but not permanently mounted.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

That is so sexy!

What color have you decided to paint her when you are done?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

pimpride said:


> What color have you decided to paint her when you are done?



Hot pink!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Fire engine red


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

It'll remain KG2 Metallica grey. Sorry guys no fancy colors here.=) I really dig the gunmetal type colors, so it's going to have to remain that way.


----------

